# Anyone used the Raceglaze Alcantara Cleaner?



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Just wondered if anyone has used the Raceglaze Alcantara Cleaner?

Thinking of getting some but was keen for feedback...

TIA :thumb:


----------



## Pink_Floyd (Nov 11, 2007)

Yep, I used this a few weeks ago on some Impreza STi seats. It worked well and lifted some dirt without making the seats too damp, or damaging anything. I'd try and get the brush PB sell to go with it as it helps.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi

Used this a few times now some pictures as always show better.

Bad bobbleing 


Debobbled 


Cleaned


I would say for keeping your alcantara clean and fresh then this product works great if you have any heavy staining you might need something bit stronger but this seems a good safe product and good for maintenance of your Alcantara.


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Bump for more feedback


----------



## Sid_M (Jun 2, 2012)

I will be trying this as soon as i receive it and i'll post up my findings too.

Anyone have any good guides on removing the bobbles. I did try the the bobble off the machine Argos sell but it was a bit rubbish to be honest.

Are there any other options?


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

All raceglaze leather products are very very good,alcentra included.


----------



## maersk (Sep 6, 2007)

Woolite

Excellent, steal it from the wifes laundry room............................


----------



## Barnyh (Sep 8, 2011)

Used it on my steering wheel, gear stick and handbrake and considering they were brown rather than grey they came up really well. I was shocked by the results. 

The racegraze leather cleaning brush was good for agitating it but it shed a load of bristles on the first use, seems to have settled down a bit now though and was fine when I used it on the leather durin the week. 

I have some pics if the steering wheel somewhere which I'll dig out.

In short, go for it.


----------

